# New Style Oval Dish



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wanted to post a heads up for those waiting for oval soap dishes from us.
I have changed the style because I was not happy with how much movement we were getting on the cut edge during the fire. It made it look unfinished and sloppy so hoping you like this new version as well.
I like it more because it takes up less space than the round and yet has an intact rim all the way around.
Thanks everyone! 
Lee n Don

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

And sorry for the repeat for those of you on FaceBook!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks wonderful - off to find you on facebook


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So long as it fits a 2 1/2 inch wide bar I am happy :biggrin


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

What are the measurements of the dish?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I love these - will definitely need some of these. And, the picture of your goats is adorable - is that a new one or have I just been incredibly unobservant?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks- the photo shows a Vicki bar. It is 4x2.5 and pretty well fills the dish.
We can make any size of course!

Linda do you mean my avatar photo? Those are my yearlings hanging out the gate trying to get me to hurry with the grain! Always starving!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, the avatar photo - they are so cute - almost look like little stuffed animals. Their colors are so neat looking.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are great, I'm going to find you on FB too.


----------

